# 520 d msport,should i tint my windows ??



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

So,whats peoples opinions on window tinting ? will i look like a complete drug dealer (i live on merseyside,im 6ft5,bald and built like tony soprano lol) will it look a little "trying too hard" or are blacked out windows for limos and convict transportation only? thanks in advance :thumb: 

i dont want jet black either more 35% tinted and less will do.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

silverback said:


> will i look like a complete drug dealer


Yes.



silverback said:


> will it look a little "trying too hard"


Yes.



silverback said:


> are blacked out windows for limos and convict transportation only?


Yes.

Still get them, because despite the above, they look ace on 5 series' IMO :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol all I seen was “yes yes an yes“ on a quick scan of your reply,then I laugh my **** off at the final answer lol.my mate just worded it like this “it may have a negative effect in heightened police interest though,especially round our way haha.” Now is that politeness masquerading as an insult or what lol.


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

I think they look really good on the 5 series do it mate


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I have ford focus had the rear ones done love them


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I think they look good - BUT, only if done A) properly and B) Not too heavy a tint


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

not really a big fan tbh plus i think you look more suspicious with tints. I do run full read side window and rear glass sun screens in mine when hot but thats about it personally i like to have 100% clear view the rest of the time


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

A nice subtle light smoke rather than limo black maybe.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

It can depend on the colour of the car but I think they are practical and look good.

I tinted out my xc90 recently. slightly for the look but more to keep my two year old and newborn kids out of the direct sun, reduce the need for aircon and also to keep the kit I carry out of site in the back.......


















I went for 80% tint, photos look darker than they are in real life...


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

I've never seen the attraction of having windows like this. What's the point? I often find people with such glass don't drive particularly well. Is this because they can hide behind the glass?

It's also more dangerous for other road users (and you as a result). On motorways you can look through the car in front to see what's going on ahead. With bin bag windows you can't do this. If you brake suddenly you're more likely to get rear ended.

Put it another way, spotty herbert 17 year old boy racers love gangster glass. Do you want to be like them?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

It's a personal preferrance thing, but I think alot falls down to the colour of the car and not going to heavy on the tint. My Mrs had a Corsa (not boy racer style being a standard 5 door diesel apart from the tints) and I thought the windows looked great.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Not a great fan of heavy tints on rear,if you want your vehicle to look like a van,buy a van,it's cheaper. All round subtle tint is a different story.


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

my mates 530d he had tinted







my golf with factory tints


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Is the factory tint on rear windows a stick on film like the aftermarket stuff?


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

no, it is tinted glass not stuck on


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

MJT said:


> my mates 530d he had tinted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a gorgeous colour on the 5 :argie: mine is carbon black,which is basically black in some lights and dark blue/navy in other lights.same wheels as mine as well  19inch 172m :argie: i would get a smoky tint,those black as ******** colour look awful imho.golf tints look nice btw.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

On the rear windows they look alright but if you have them on the front aswell you'll just look like a cross between a chavy boy racer and a drug dealer, [lus they have to be practically see through on the front windows anyway otherwise it's illegal.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes its a must mate.


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

get em done, i want a 5 again so bad, i had them done on my last one and the amount of times i got tugged round our way was daft, got to know the cops quite well and they left me alone lol i live in toxteth by the way lol


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, on a modded 5 series. Especially an M. Not on yours


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Am I the only person who think window tinting looks crap and very odd as half the car is tinted and half isn't?

Must be my OCD.............


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

I think it will look better with the tints, but personally I'd keep it to the rear windows only.

Tints all round is far too drug dealer. Rears only will look like a factory job :thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

awallacee30 said:


> Tints all round is far too drug dealer.


And illegal! Car drivers seem to have a hard enough time seeing bikes without tinted front windows!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I never knew there was such a thing about having tints done. In some car I think the rears look realy smart, obviously not too dark, and not all the way round, but rear tints on a 5, defo! Get them done!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Yes, on a modded 5 series. Especially an M. Not on yours


your such a ***** RP :lol: that says b1tch by the way,cant believe you cant say ***** but you can say prick lol.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> your such a ***** RP :lol:




There's a silver M5 around here, black wheels, polished lip. I believe it has tints and it looks good 

If you had black wheels, maybe


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

jonezy said:


> get em done, i want a 5 again so bad, i had them done on my last one and the amount of times i got tugged round our way was daft, got to know the cops quite well and they left me alone lol i live in toxteth by the way lol


did you get them factory done or 3rd party mate ? seen a guy up in north wales that does them,but would like something closer.im not sure if i can be arsed of the hassle of the cops attention to be honest lol.its like the wild west round our way as it is:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> did you get them factory done or 3rd party mate ? seen a guy up in north wales that does them,but would like something closer.im not sure if i can be arsed of the hassle of the cops attention to be honest lol.its like the wild west round our way as it is:lol:


First you want JRG, now you want black tints. Make your mind up


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> There's a silver M5 around here, black wheels, polished lip. I believe it has tints and it looks good
> 
> If you had black wheels, maybe


black wheels,black car and blacked out windows  i dont want my car looking like an automobile version of johnny cash you know lol.maybe black alloys with lime brake pads ? hahaha.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> First you want JRG, now you want black tints. Make your mind up


dont do it,dont do it.you leave my JRG alone  maybe JRG coloured alloys would contrast nicely with the carbon black lol.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

definitely get them tinted 

and get some black rims lol.. 
and some pink calipers lol.. RP will be jealous


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> black wheels,black car and blacked out windows  i dont want my car looking like an automobile version of johnny cash you know lol.maybe black alloys with lime brake pads ? hahaha.


Totally blacked out is awesome :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> definitely get them tinted
> 
> and get some black rims lol..
> and some pink calipers lol.. RP will be jealous


You and your pink calipers.

Is that to match your interior?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> dont do it,dont do it.you leave my JRG alone  maybe JRG coloured alloys would contrast nicely with the carbon black lol.




I'll leave it alone when you have your car wrapped in JRG


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> You and your pink calipers.
> 
> Is that to match your interior?


well you bought them for me


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> well you bought them for me


Along with other items :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Along with other items :lol::lol::lol:


yes.. but im not big on furry pink handcuffs :lol:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

personally i would go very light tint all around which i thing would look great on the 5. or to stay legal just light tint from back window. 

I am not a great fan of medium-dark tint or the gradual tints of light to limo back as you get towards the back of the car


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> dont do it,dont do it.you leave my JRG alone  maybe JRG coloured alloys would contrast nicely with the carbon black lol.


let me come and vomit on your wheels if you do this. at least it might stop the local rags from nosing go yuck but get mocked by RP, the question is is that worth it? :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

not completely illegal to tint up front (you must have 70% light through or only 30% tint to be legal) although you will probably get tugged often


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Carbon black with 75% tints, however pictures make them look allot darker.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

How much for a kilo?


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> How much for a kilo?


Pm me as usual


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> How much for a kilo?


they use X5's now so they can get delivery's out 365 days of the year :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> yes.. but im not big on furry pink handcuffs :lol:


That's not what you said when you were wearing them


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

OMG i dont want to know about what RP and craig get upto!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> OMG i dont want to know about what RP and craig get upto!


Feeling left out?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Feeling left out?


no :thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

get some mafia tints on her as my mate says lol. 100% black! just joking, i do think the m sport 5 series look good tinted.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Teddy said:


> I've never seen the attraction of having windows like this. What's the point? I often find people with such glass don't drive particularly well. Is this because they can hide behind the glass?
> 
> The point, as I explained in my post, is so that you can confidently carry a two year old and a four week old in bright sunlight without worrying that they are roasting. It also keeps the car cooler and reduces the need for air conditioning.
> 
> ...


I guess difference is the thing that makes the world interesting. However I am still shocked by how closely you drive to cars ahead of you!!!


----------

